# مادة فك المسامير القلاوظ



## عادل الحلبي (23 مارس 2009)

السادة المهندسون الأفاضل :

هل من مساعدة فى توضيح أسم المادة الكيميائية 

المستخدمة فى حل وفك المسامير القلاوظ والصواميل ؟

جزاكم الله كل خير وعافية .


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (24 مارس 2009)

اللي انا اعرفه هو زيت الباكم ( Vacuum oil )اللي حضرتك بتضعه لفرامل السياره
ده الله أعرفه


----------



## الشوره (24 مارس 2009)

الزيت او الجاز الابيض


----------



## william kamel (12 مايو 2009)

يمكن فك المسامير القلاوظ بسهوله باستخدام ما يسمي زيت فرامل السيارات - والله الموفق


----------



## نبيل الريان (21 مايو 2009)

Wd40

ماده مصنعه خصيصا" لفك البراغي الصدئه


----------



## mega4paints (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*لفك الصواميل والقلاوظات*

زيت الباكم
وشكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## عبد المجيد زيدان (21 أكتوبر 2009)

wd40مادة فك المسامير:12:


----------



## مؤمن سيد حسين (30 يوليو 2010)

طاب ايه هيه wd40 
ارجو التوضيح


----------

